# Estate guitars ???



## pipestone62 (Nov 14, 2013)

What is the deal with all of the “vintage estate guitars” ads on kijiji ?? It’s got to be some kind of scam, the guitars are crap, the ads are from every city in Alberta, it’s been going on for months ?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

No idea what you're referring to.


----------



## FatStrat2 (Apr 7, 2021)

I know that every single car ad w/ the word 'estate' in it is overpriced garbage. Maybe it's the same w/ guitars?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I've noticed a lot of ads recently stating "inherited" guitars in the ad. I think it's a way for them to plead ignorance for counterfeit, complete crap, or damaged guitars they are asking too much money for. This way when you ask the normal questions....."I have no idea, I just inherited it".


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Verne said:


> I've noticed a lot of ads recently stating "inherited" guitars in the ad. I think it's a way for them to plead ignorance for counterfeit, complete crap, or damaged guitars they are asking too much money for. This way when you ask the normal questions....."I have no idea, I just inherited it".


I think it's this. I've also seen ads for "luthier built custom" etc. and it's clearly a chinese copy with no brand name on it.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

"Luthier built" is one of those catch phrases I run away from. I read it the same. Knock off, or a kit guitar put together and sold off as "luthier built". I'd think a luthier built guitar would have a name on the headstock or signed somewhere. Adding "Luthier" in the ad means extra $$ for what is not likely worth it anyway.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Estateware?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

FatStrat2 said:


> I know that every single car ad w/ the word 'estate' in it is overpriced garbage. Maybe it's the same w/ guitars?


Same with watches. They equate sitting in a coffee can somewhere to being a museum piece.


----------

